# Hopper 3, Joey 4K, can't play 4K on Joey



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

Recently upgraded to a Hopper 3 and joey 4K. Hopper 3 is in the living room connected to a Sharp 80" 844U (1080p). Joey 4K is in the den hooked up to a 65" Vizio P series (2016 model). Recorded the new episode of Planet Earth II in 4K from channel 540 to the Hopper 3. When I try to play it back on the joey 4K the screen goes black and the Hopper crashes. When the Hopper reboots I get a pop up error message on the joey (#1305) "Broadband connection lost" and it prompts me to unplug the Hopper for 10 seconds and reboot. After 3 trys which produced the same black screen and crashed Hopper 3 I called Dish tech support. Explained the problem in detail and was asked to repeat the process with the tech on the line. Turned on joey 4k and Vizio tv, pushed the DVR button on the remote, scrolled down to the Planet Earth icon, pushed "select" and black screen and crashed Hopper 3. The tech then ran diagnostics on the Hopper 3 after it rebooted as well as the joey 4K. She then proceeded to tell me that since the Hopper 3 was not connected to a 4K tv that it was impossible to record or play back any 4K content. At this point I asked to speak to tier 2 tech support and was told that my only option was to schedule a tech onsite visit. I reluctantly agreed and this afternoon he showed up. He ran diagnostics on both boxes and found no issues. I then demonstrated the problem and sure enough the Hopper 3 crashed as soon as the Planet Earth 4K program was selected from the joey 4K. We then tried playing the 4K program from the Hopper 3 on the Sharp tv and to our great surprise it played fine although at 1080P the native resolution of the Sharp. Even more shocking was that once the program was playing on the Sharp I could now select it and play it on the Vizio from the joey 4K in 4K! Any attempt to initiate playback on the Joey 4K without first starting playback on the Sharp (Hopper 3) resulted in a system crash and reboot. The tech concluded that this was a Dish software issue and should not have occurred. He offered to replace the Hopper 3 but said I would lose all of my recorded shows and still have the issue. I plan on replacing the Sharp 844U in the near future with a 4K set. I recently replaced all the components in my AV system with 4K capable units (including HDMI cables). If I still have this issue after replacing the 844U with a 4K tv I will be asking Dish to remove their equipment since they have not honored the contract that the Hopper 3 as well as the joey 4K can record and playback 4K content. Very disappointed that after 12 years as a Dish customer that I may be one of the growing number of "cord cutters".


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

So you'd cancel DISH because of a software bug that will most likely be fixed.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> So you'd cancel DISH because of a software bug that will most likely be fixed.


With "likely" being the operative word. Does my Joey 4K have Netflix app? It's been promised how long? Getting tired of Dish not delivering on features and fixes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You should be able to swap receivers without losing shows but it takes time to transfer the content. And as noted, if the problem is with firmware you'll get the same firmware and problem on the replacement.


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> You should be able to swap receivers without losing shows but it takes time to transfer the content. And as noted, if the problem is with firmware you'll get the same firmware and problem on the replacement.


Considered that and decided to wait until I replace the non-4K Sharp connected to the H3. That will give DISH a few more months to solve the firmware problem. If they haven't by then I'll have to consider other options.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This actually seems like a well-reasoned complaint. Kudos for that! Seriously. Glad the tech that came out took the time to probably figure out where the bug is... the trick is whether or not Dish actually gets that report and does something with it. That sounds like an easy enough bug to reproduce UNLESS it turns out to somehow be related to your current TV/AV receiver setup. I know they have had issues in the past with certain hardware and if it happened to be something they didn't have available to test in-house, those bugs took longer to address.

Anyway, it sure does sound like a firmware issue. I could make a lot of guesses, but they'd just be guesses. It sounds like you're giving them some time while you are waiting to upgrade your main room... and this sounds like a major 4K playback issue that should have a high priority to fix, so I can't say I'd blame you for expecting it to work, especially since you also mentioned the Netflix issue, which makes your 4K Joey effectively useless for 4K since the only thing currently supported is something your setup won't allow without crashing.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Its a known issue the 4K Joey playback failed of Planet Earth II 4K. Multiple post about it in other forum. Sure its being looked into by Dish. No need to replace H3.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

[snip wall of text]

More people might be incline to read your post and offer assistance if you included paragraphs. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anyone remember if their 4k Joeys played the Olympics 4k OK?


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

My hopper 3 would get a black screen and keep rebooting. I checked the Joey and had the 1305 broadband error. I disconnected the coax to the Joey and my hopper booted properly.

I found that if I turned off broadband to the Joey everything worked.

I have periods that I loose internet and wonder if this causes this problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JerriEric (Apr 4, 2016)

jbjsm said:


> Recently upgraded to a Hopper 3 and joey 4K. Hopper 3 is in the living room connected to a Sharp 80" 844U (1080p). Joey 4K is in the den hooked up to a 65" Vizio P series (2016 model). Recorded the new episode of Planet Earth II in 4K from channel 540 to the Hopper 3. When I try to play it back on the joey 4K the screen goes black and the Hopper crashes. When the Hopper reboots I get a pop up error message on the joey (#1305) "Broadband connection lost" and it prompts me to unplug the Hopper for 10 seconds and reboot. After 3 trys which produced the same black screen and crashed Hopper 3 I called Dish tech support. Explained the problem in detail and was asked to repeat the process with the tech on the line. Turned on joey 4k and Vizio tv, pushed the DVR button on the remote, scrolled down to the Planet Earth icon, pushed "select" and black screen and crashed Hopper 3. The tech then ran diagnostics on the Hopper 3 after it rebooted as well as the joey 4K. She then proceeded to tell me that since the Hopper 3 was not connected to a 4K tv that it was impossible to record or play back any 4K content. At this point I asked to speak to tier 2 tech support and was told that my only option was to schedule a tech onsite visit. I reluctantly agreed and this afternoon he showed up. He ran diagnostics on both boxes and found no issues. I then demonstrated the problem and sure enough the Hopper 3 crashed as soon as the Planet Earth 4K program was selected from the joey 4K. We then tried playing the 4K program from the Hopper 3 on the Sharp tv and to our great surprise it played fine although at 1080P the native resolution of the Sharp. Even more shocking was that once the program was playing on the Sharp I could now select it and play it on the Vizio from the joey 4K in 4K! Any attempt to initiate playback on the Joey 4K without first starting playback on the Sharp (Hopper 3) resulted in a system crash and reboot. The tech concluded that this was a Dish software issue and should not have occurred. He offered to replace the Hopper 3 but said I would lose all of my recorded shows and still have the issue. I plan on replacing the Sharp 844U in the near future with a 4K set. I recently replaced all the components in my AV system with 4K capable units (including HDMI cables). If I still have this issue after replacing the 844U with a 4K tv I will be asking Dish to remove their equipment since they have not honored the contract that the Hopper 3 as well as the joey 4K can record and playback 4K content. Very disappointed that after 12 years as a Dish customer that I may be one of the growing number of "cord cutters".


I have had 4kjoey for several years and never could play 4k movies from dish. At least until now. Thx for your post. I have the exact problem. Need to start 4k on my hopper3 which is attached to my Sony 1080i tv. Then start the same program on my Samsung 4k tv attached to the 4kJoey. Did dish ever fix this issue?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why they would spend time for just one customer?!


----------



## JerriEric (Apr 4, 2016)

Now 2 customers. Been a customer for 22 years. My Samsung upscale to 4k so I don't see much of a difference anyway. Seems like a dish bug to me but the again why should they care? Wonder how many more have not reported the issue and just live with it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, since dish don't care, if it's still exist in new versions of FW... only you could be the driving force to make a poll of all dish customers , but … how you will get in touch with millions of customers ?


----------



## JerriEric (Apr 4, 2016)

I would have switched to DirecTV or Spectrum long ago but I really like the dish guide. My daughter has DirecTV because she dropped dush because they were so unresponsive but when I go to her house I hate the DirecTV guide. Same goes for Time Warner Spectrum. So after 22 years with Dish I guess I'm hooked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JerriEric said:


> Now 2 customers.


So the report rate has doubled! 

I assume most people put their Hopper 3 on their 4K TV (if they have one) instead of having a non-4K on the Hopper 3 and a 4K on a Joey. I also assume more than two people have done the opposite but there is so little 4K content that the few without a 4K on the Hopper 3 either have not noticed or have not complained.


----------



## rw741600 (1 mo ago)

It's December 2022 and I have the same issue. My Hopper3 is in the den closest to the outside wall with sat dish. I do not have a tv hooked up to it. Therefore, I use Joeys around the house for wireless connection with no problem until now.

I bought a 4K tv and wanted to hook it up. Then I found out the Joeys I have are not 4K. OK, well maybe a brand new 4K Joey would do the trick. .... Not so fast ... found out the 4K Joey requires a wire; now that's a problem. Well anyway, I went ahead and had cable run to 4K Joey. That should do it! .... Well, no ... I can't get the only 4K channel, Channel 540" to work with 4K Joey. The channel does not show up in guide no matter what is tried. After 4 calls to tech support and an onsite visit, still no luck. Tech support now says it's a known issue and I should just wait a week. 

What are the chances it will be fixed in a week? a month? a year?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rw741600 said:


> Well anyway, I went ahead and had cable run to 4K Joey.


You should try your new UHD TV connected to H3 directly [HDMI] and test its compatibility (since you omitted the TV model/year); the H3 in PIP (4x channels Sport mode) would output 2160p signal, what would be good start for troubleshoot your setup.


----------



## rw741600 (1 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestion but my UHD TV (Roku 85R745 ) is 85" mounted in the basement and the H3 is on different floor of house. That's why I'm trying to use 4K Joey.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try temporary move H3 to the basement, if need I would just lay down coax cable extension to the basement


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

About 6 months ago - I forget exactly when probably longer, Dish stopped passing through 4K - non HDR content on channel 540-1.

Joey 4K terminals (it's NOT a receiver) cannot decrypt 4K HDR content from satellite but can still pass non-4K programming off the Ethernet connection of the Hopper.

You will NEVER be able to see Dish 4K HDR programming on your Joey 4K because they have only been passing 4K HDR programming on channels 540-1 and 540-2.

Everyone who bought a Joey 4K for $50 or whatever is just screwed.

I did not but if I had I would really complain to Dish until they sent me a new Joey4 which is an adjunct to the new Hopper+ and it DOES work with current Dish Network 4K HDR broadcasts and the Hopper+ has much wider internet app capabilities.

See if they will install you both for free and If you don't like the Hopper+, you can remove it and just use the Joey4 as if it were a Joey4K in the manner it was advertised in the first place.


----------



## rw741600 (1 mo ago)

Jim5506 said:


> About 6 months ago - I forget exactly when probably longer, Dish stopped passing through 4K - non HDR content on channel 540-1.
> 
> Joey 4K terminals (it's NOT a receiver) cannot decrypt 4K HDR content from satellite but can still pass non-4K programming off the Ethernet connection of the Hopper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the note. I've heard this before but cannot get DISH to confirm.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have an older 4K non-HDR TV and I can't watch 540-1 or 540-2 because my TV cannot resolve HDR programming.

I was able to see those channels before they added HDR to both of them.

I'm waiting for my 8 year old 4K TV to die so I can have an excuse to get an HDR 4K TV.


----------



## GStill (Jan 4, 2022)

Jim5506 said:


> About 6 months ago - I forget exactly when probably longer, Dish stopped passing through 4K - non HDR content on channel 540-1.
> 
> Joey 4K terminals (it's NOT a receiver) cannot decrypt 4K HDR content from satellite but can still pass non-4K programming off the Ethernet connection of the Hopper.
> 
> ...


I found that you can record the 4k HDR using the hopper and then once recorded move the program to an external hard drive. Once the 4k HDR program is on the external hard drive it will be seen and will play on the 4K joey. My TV 65inch Samsung shows it is playing in 4k HDR. While I can not see it live is no big deal to me. I also find that if you have the game finder app enabled and you can catch the pop-up that says you game is starting on channel 540-x and use the app change to that channel the 4k joey will play it, but if you ever leave the channel you can not turn back to it.


----------

